
Pratham OS: Linux distro based on Debian Sid - patternexon
http://www.prathamos.com/Index.html#home
======
sjwright
For a distro marketed as having _The Power Of Simplicity,_ the website leaves
me confused about what makes this distro unique, who it is for, what problem
it solves, or even what makes it simple.

In fact the website seems to go out of its way to shove complexity in my face.

~~~
adamretter
Right! It actually took me clicking around a bit to even find it was a Linux
distro. I was hoping for something different

~~~
realusername
Especially that the logo and the layout looks like a music album, it made me
confused for a bit.

------
vhost-
I have no idea what it is because that landing page, or any other page on the
website for that matter, doesn't tell me anything.

------
teamprathamos
Well...I have to admit that while our linux skills are kind of ok...designing
HTML is pretty poor.So on behalf of Team PrathamOS, I accept the shortcomings
on the UI Part.Thankfully,we recently got some good hands and within the next
few weeks, a more user friendly visualization will be on offer.

The Distribution (we dont consider it an OS!!) is dedicated to the community
itself.No conscious or percieved effort is intended, to showcase some sort of
innovation or uniqueness.Primarily because,there is none.But over the
years,due to benevolence by numerous netizens, we happened to learn some
tricks here and there.All that is a part of this initiative.Automation has
been implemented to make things easier to use for new / non-power users.For
example, java installation requires just typing setuporaclejdk on the
terminal.or to upgrade kernel (4.18rc3 latest) just type kernel-upgrade...This
is what we interpret as the Power Of Simplicity.Thus the TagLine...

The donation is just to solicit support to keep operations running.Nothing is
premium or paid in nature.When we ourselves have been staunch supporters of
Open Source Philosophy,it makes no sense to charge anything...specially when
everything belongs ot the community anyway!!!The distribution allows users to
add functionality in layers called packs.Higher demomination Contributions get
to download everthing in one iso..thats it.

I would like to thank all participants here for giving their valuable time to
provide constructive criticism & feedback.It keeps the team motivated to put
in more effort and bring whatever little value to the Linux Community.

Thanks A Lot On behalf of Team PrathamOS Rakesh Khandelwal

------
mastrsushi
Oh boy, another preconfigured Linux installation conceited enough to call
itself an Operating System. Right along with Elementary OS, PopOS,
PeppermintOS, PurismOS and all the other ((distributions)). Let's keep
splitting hairs by adding custom skins and icon packs while avoiding real
issues like hardware incompatibilities and the overall trainwreck known as the
Linux Desktop Experience. Don't forget to donate, forking Debian and hosting
.iso files over ftp is pretty tough!

------
rrdelaney
It looks like they also offer a premium version when you PayPal them $5 or
more

> All Contributions Of & Above $5, Are Eligible For A Private Download Link To
> PrathamOS Full Edition.
> [http://www.prathamos.com/Index.html#connect](http://www.prathamos.com/Index.html#connect)

Seems weird that this doesn't seem to be advertised otherwise, or include a
description of what's in the premium edition.

------
palerdot
The project should consider https/ssl for the website.

------
frabert
What's Up With The Casing On This Site?

~~~
yellowapple
I suspect English is not the author's primary language.

------
ianamartin
I can’t tell what the fuck this is.

The website takes ~8 seconds to load what I think ought to be a static page
and says some things about simplicity and The Lord of the Rings as well as
Vagrant.

I like all of those things, but I don’t trust an OS that has a slow-ass web
page that tells me nothing about it.

~~~
teamprathamos
Could you please let us know where you are based out of...We will try to look
at response time...The site is utilizing Cloudflare CDN model along with
standard bootstrap & SPA,so ideally this should not have happened.

LOTR has fans everywhere :) We also seem to be referencing a lot of Star Wars
as well !!

------
DeathArrow
One can never have enough linux distros.

------
pjmlp
And me naively thinking this would be something worthwhile looking at, instead
of yet another Linux copy.

~~~
pzduniak
I thought the non-profit created an OS for "edge education". Oh well :)

------
some_account
This looks like a distro with quite a lot of innovation going on. Anyone on HN
tried it?

